# What's good?



## B-mantis999 (Jun 19, 2008)

My mantids are getting bigger, they are now in the 4th instar and consume dozens of fruit flies every couple days. I would prefer not to feed them crickets and was wondering what a good and easy cultured feeder is for them?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 19, 2008)

Crickets and roaches are the best for them, worms as a treat, unless u can catch flying insects outside for them, the crickets are what they need.


----------



## Rick (Jun 19, 2008)

Bluebottle flies, crickets, roaches, or whatever you find outside. Try the search feature as all your questions have been asked before.


----------



## bugzilla (Jun 20, 2008)

Do they sell maggots in your local fishing tackle shop? If so, it's easy to grow them into adult flies. Smaller house flies are the next step up from FFs and are ideal (look for curly wing flies in pet shops/internet sites too).

Mantis will eat most things that move. On a nice calm night you could try setting a white sheet with a brigh light shining on it in your garden (if you have one &lt;_&lt; ). This will attract all sorts of fluttering bugs that are perfect feeders.

HTH

Huw


----------



## bugzilla (Jun 20, 2008)

Also, take a look here for feeder insects in the US.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 20, 2008)

bugzilla said:


> Mantis will eat most things that move.


And things that they think can move, like if you make something move by poking it with a toothpick.


----------

